# What was the best country you ever visited .



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

What was the best country you ever visited , Living wise , weather , THE PEOPLE the most important if they where friendly , hunts Etc..
And would you like to live there if you retire ?
Thanks
Samer


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

England to live and retire
or next best would be Ireland, then Greece Islands but not to retire there


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Scotland, no where is more beautiful...the weather sucks but you dont go there for weather.
Yes the people are friendly very friendly, yes I would retire there but my family are in Spain so that is where I will retire to.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

p.s I am rather fond of Crete or Barbados


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Scotland, no where is more beautiful...the weather sucks but you dont go there for weather.
> Yes the people are friendly very friendly, yes I would retire there but my family are in Spain so that is where I will retire to.


Scotland may be nice but its full of Scots 

:behindsofa:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Well...visiting is not the same as living in, as you will soon find out when you move to Egypt :tongue1:

I love France and find the culture (and food!) amazing and also in London there is so much to do: opera, theatre, museums, etc. I agree with Maiden, Scotland is just so beautiful but a bit too cold for me...

Now if we are talking about retirement, I would definitely choose a country with a decent public health system so, again, we are talking about Europe, quite possibly Spain as you also get the nice weather to enjoy without the many "issues" you can face in a country like Egypt.

How about you Samer?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Scotland may be nice but its full of Scots
> 
> :behindsofa:


:clap2: :tea:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> :clap2: :tea:




Not in my village.. it's full of the English lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Well...visiting is not the same as living in, as you will soon find out when you move to Egypt :tongue1:
> 
> I love France and find the culture (and food!) amazing and also in London there is so much to do: opera, theatre, museums, etc. I agree with Maiden, Scotland is just so beautiful but a bit too cold for me...
> 
> ...




I used to live in France and yes it amazing.
If I was to live in a city London would be up there with Hong Kong and New York and of course Glasgow. 
I retire next month to sunny Spain... don't know how long my retirement will last
I l


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I used to live in France and yes it amazing.
> If I was to live in a city London would be up there with Hong Kong and New York and of course Glasgow.
> I retire next month to sunny Spain... don't know how long my retirement will last
> I l


Lucky you...Where in Spain?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ardentinny is a quiet, coastal village of approximately 150 residents set in Argyll Forest Park on the western shore of Loch Long at the foot of Glenfinart. Its land and seascapes are outstanding in every season and its forest walks and sandy beach attract visitors. My village. My property is the white one in the distance with the huge fir tree standing beside it.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Lucky you...Where in Spain?




I will be living inland of Alicante
if you click on my link it will give you details lol

Maiden


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I been to a few countries. Grew up in England, even lived in Scotland as a child too. 

Enjoyed going Canada, Spain and even Romania. Enjoyed Netherlands and Andora also. Even some of Egypt I like too. 

But far as living I think home is where my heart is. Which is in England but way down in the South West in Cornwall! Wonderful places to see there! Sadly retirement a few decades away for me! Oh oh I quite like the UK channel islands to. Jersey is a very nice and relaxed place to be with plenty to do. But if I'm right not possible to go and 'live' as such!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

SHendra said:


> I been to a few countries. Grew up in England, even lived in Scotland as a child too.
> 
> Enjoyed going Canada, Spain and even Romania. Enjoyed Netherlands and Andora also. Even some of Egypt I like too.
> 
> But far as living I think home is where my heart is. Which is in England but way down in the South West in Cornwall! Wonderful places to see there! Sadly retirement a few decades away for me! Oh oh I quite like the UK channel islands to. Jersey is a very nice and relaxed place to be with plenty to do. But if I'm right not possible to go and 'live' as such!




I used to ski in Canada and liked it but I have never seen it other than when it is white. I also went to Riga one year when I was based here.. just so I could be guaranteed snow
Where in Scotland did you live?


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I was a child at the time. Was living in Helensburg. My father was in the MOD and was stationed for a while in Faslane, on the naval base. I would of been around 8!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

SHendra said:


> I was a child at the time. Was living in Helensburg. My father was in the MOD and was stationed for a while in Faslane, on the naval base. I would of been around 8!




Wow just beside me as the crow flies.. I am from Ardentinny which is opposite Coulport which is over the hill from Faslane.

We used to be surrounded by 3 naval bases.. no I didn't marry a sailor.
Coulport is Trident, Faslane is Polaris and the HolyLoch was Americas biggest base in Europe.. we always said if we get the warning horn there would be no point in ducking.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I like Corfu however the situation in Greece is quite bad and I got bored there. 

I have been all over, all the Canary Islands, Tunisia, Morocco, Japan, Turkey, Saudi Arabia, USA, Canada, Germany, Portugal, most of the Greek Islands however I like Egypt even though it's far from Utopia.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It's strange how we all like different things.. I love the Greek islands and have been to most of them on numerous occasion but I have never been to Corfu.
Canaries.. yes I would go to them anytime... veronicas strip brings back many memories lol


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Gods own .... New Zealand, away back next year in time for the childern to start school.
" We just don't know how lucky we are, mate" - Fred Dagg


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It's strange how we all like different things.. I love the Greek islands and have been to most of them on numerous occasion but I have never been to Corfu.
> Canaries.. yes I would go to them anytime... veronicas strip brings back many memories lol


I would have thought you would have hated the Veronica's I stayed away bit too wild for me Maiden...hmmm is there a secret side we don't know about you??? 

North Tenerife is very nice, cloudy at times. 

Puerto Mogan in Gran Canaria has a lovely little marina where everything is in a Moorish style.

Corfu is very upmarket, Corfu Town is amazing, they have a Jewish Quarter as well and Kassiopi is the hidden gem :clap2: I could always be your special tour guide if you pay for me to go I have some special Hawaiian Style Bermuda's now as the gold speedos have been thrown 

You got me started now...You need to also go to Zante


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> I would have thought you would have hated the Veronica's I stayed away bit too wild for me Maiden...hmmm is there a secret side we don't know about you???
> 
> North Tenerife is very nice, cloudy at times.
> 
> ...




Veronicas has been around a lotta years....
Peurto Mogan.. went there when it was brand new, got the boat from Peurto Rico
Been to Zante.. even done Kephalonia before captain Corellis mandolin


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Veronicas has been around a lotta years....
> Peurto Mogan.. went there when it was brand new, got the boat from Peurto Rico
> Been to Zante.. even done Kephalonia before captain Corellis mandolin


Ahh Kephalonia...the blue grotto caves are amazing and I like the ship wreck on Zante as well. I never managed to see any turtles however I the main memory I have is renting a scooter and running over this giant 6 foot snake that was crossing the road you have never heard anyone scream like I did it was like going over a speed bump 

Unfortunately the score was Horus 1: Snake 0

He probably ended up being made into a belt


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Wow just beside me as the crow flies.. I am from Ardentinny which is opposite Coulport which is over the hill from Faslane.
> 
> We used to be surrounded by 3 naval bases.. no I didn't marry a sailor.
> Coulport is Trident, Faslane is Polaris and the HolyLoch was Americas biggest base in Europe.. we always said if we get the warning horn there would be no point in ducking.


Dad use to take me to use a swimming pool on the base and drive up into the mountains at the weekend. I quite liked it up there. We never got to stay for long sadly, he got relocatted to Manchester.. I wasn't to fond of there! lol I think I blame him actually for my constant need to move! 

@Horus I'd of died if that happend to me of a heart attack! I really do not like snakes lol. I even panic over the tiny grass snakes we find in UK!


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Portugal, I went back to Lisbon in Septemberafter an absence of 30 years and immediatly fell in love again. It's clean, shiny the food is good and I'm a sucker for good Vinho Verde and a chilled white Port.


----------



## faima (Nov 4, 2010)

My heart is in my home, Bulgaria, and I hope one day to spend my last years there. But the countries I liked most are Turkey, Spain and Danemark. Istanbul is my favorite town in the world- kind ppl, the best food, amazing shops, great history. Spain- yes, Alicante is good area, I was living near, in Torrewieja. It's very close to bulgarian mentality, good food, good ppl. Kopenhagen is different, but I think the top of the civilization is in the Scandinavian countries.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I like cities. I'd like to get back to Madrid one day. It may be far from perfect, but haven't seen anything better either. Plus it is home.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I would say Holland, Amsterdam to be precise.

I don't remember much except being chased by a giant man for taking photos and also wondering why there was a night club at the bottom of the canal after eating some cake


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Horus said:


> I would say Holland, Amsterdam to be precise.
> 
> I don't remember much except being chased by a giant man for taking photos and also wondering why there was a night club at the bottom of the canal after eating some cake


Sounds like a good "trip" :smokin:


----------

